# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Need an Installer!!!

## owner1

Have a Stratco Outback Veranda here ready to put up, council permit done we are looking for someone to install this week or next as a guy  is booked in ready to go for our concrete. Anyone interested???
Size is 11m x 5m flat roof  :Smilie:  We are in Melbourne east

----------

